# error from upgradation to oel 6 from oel5_6



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

```
--> Missing Dependency: libiso9660.so.5()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.i386 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.i386 (installed)
aalib-1.4.0-5.el5.rf.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: libgpm.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package aalib-1.4.0-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
expect-5.43.0-5.1.i386 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: libtcl8.4.so is needed by package expect-5.43.0-5.1.i386 (installed)
jakarta-commons-modeler-1.1-8jpp.3.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: jmxri is needed by package jakarta-commons-modeler-1.1-8jpp.3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
6:kdewebdev-3.5.4-2.fc6.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: libcvsservice.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package 6:kdewebdev-3.5.4-2.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
apt-0.5.15lorg3.94a-5.el5.rf.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: librpmio-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package apt-0.5.15lorg3.94a-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
systemtap-1.3-4.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: librpm-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package systemtap-1.3-4.el5.x86_64 (installed)
ocfs2-2.6.18-164.el5xen-1.4.2-1.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: kernel-xen = 2.6.18-164.el5 is needed by package ocfs2-2.6.18-164.el5xen-1.4.2-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
dirac-1.0.2-1.el5.rf.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: libcppunit-1.12.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package dirac-1.0.2-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
python-markupsafe-0.11-1.el5.rf.x86_64 from rpmforge has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-markupsafe-0.11-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (rpmforge)
eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.i386 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: eel2 = 2.16.1 is needed by package eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.i386 (installed)
mod_python-3.2.8-3.1.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: python-abi = 2.4 is needed by package mod_python-3.2.8-3.1.x86_64 (installed)
kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
authconfig-6.1.4-6.el6.x86_64 from ol6_ga_base has depsolving problems
  --> authconfig conflicts with nss_ldap
glib-java-0.2.6-3.fc6.i386 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package glib-java-0.2.6-3.fc6.i386 (installed)
python-markupsafe-0.11-1.el5.rf.x86_64 from rpmforge has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-markupsafe-0.11-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (rpmforge)
libbtctl-0.6.0-9.2.el5.x86_64 from installed has depsolving problems
  --> Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package libbtctl-0.6.0-9.2.el5.x86_64 (installed)

Error: authconfig conflicts with nss_ldap
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_partitions_ga) = 6f5f46197e4d5d5e21c8a5645c5d344ba987ac85 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-redhat-linux/4.1.1/libgcj.spec is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package xen-3.0.3-120.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package alchemist-1.0.36-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package libgconf-java-2.12.4-6.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib64/gcj-4.1.1/libjvm.so is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_md_u4) = 31f238badb79b1d65cb25c24b13ba579548c625a is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_module_ga) = 9f298944a9e5332beeb68dc9d18bec1e6505f85a is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnome-desktop-2.so.2 is needed by package gnome-panel-2.16.1-7.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: librpm-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package apt-0.5.15lorg3.94a-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_ga) = ed7e30bebf00d366f53937577cbc138c61ea7899 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_module_ga) = 9f298944a9e5332beeb68dc9d18bec1e6505f85a is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libiw.so.28 is needed by package 7:kdenetwork-3.5.4-9.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-genshi-0.6-1.el5.rf.noarch (rpmforge)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package subversion-1.6.11-7.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcxcore.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/gcc/i386-redhat-linux/4.1.1/libgcj.spec is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_mm_ga) = 9081986688368d2f3cfbb9916f343c0386d0d013 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: eel2 = 2.16.1 is needed by package eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package libgconf-java-2.12.4-6.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package libvirt-python-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libstdc++ = 4.1.2 is needed by package libstdc++44-devel-4.4.4-13.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libkscreensaver.so.4 is needed by package 6:kdebase-3.5.4-22.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libpython2.4.so.1.0()(64bit) is needed by package mod_python-3.2.8-3.1.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_arch_x86_64_kernel_ga) = 933336f8fd8c90e0eee641788ca0d19ea5064a25 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libneon.so.25 is needed by package subversion-1.6.11-7.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libdlm.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package lvm2-cluster-2.02.74-3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package libgtk-java-2.8.7-3.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libparted-1.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libodbc.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package oracle-validated-1.1.0-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libdvdread.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13 is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: initscripts conflicts with NetworkManager
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libicui18n.so.36 is needed by package boost-1.33.1-10.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package sblim-wbemcli-1.6.1-47.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libaudit.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package ipsec-tools-0.6.5-14.el5_5.5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_security_ga) = 9b8da8eaefbeb2343208079a18d4241d03fbb52a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_mm_ga) = 9081986688368d2f3cfbb9916f343c0386d0d013 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_block_ga) = 63e2289732f5ff9faa507073d85e6c47a07b51d5 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: librpm-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package systemtap-1.3-4.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package libgnome-java-2.12.4-3.fc6.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_mm_ga) = 9081986688368d2f3cfbb9916f343c0386d0d013 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package libbtctl-0.6.0-9.2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libiso9660.so.5()(64bit) is needed by package vcdimager-0.7.23-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: device-mapper = 1.02.53-8.el6 is needed by package device-mapper-libs-1.02.53-8.el6.x86_64 (ol6_ga_base)
Error: Missing Dependency: librpmdb-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package apt-0.5.15lorg3.94a-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_dlm_u3) = 89dab1cc6ef0175a92ad0a6ddde8233480ff3d2a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7(CDIO_7)(64bit) is needed by package libcddb-1.3.1-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libtcl8.4.so is needed by package expect-5.43.0-5.1.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: mkinitrd >= 3.2.2 is needed by package up2date-5.10.1-41.8.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_arch_x86_64_kernel_ga) = 933336f8fd8c90e0eee641788ca0d19ea5064a25 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_module_ga) = 9f298944a9e5332beeb68dc9d18bec1e6505f85a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_module_ga) = 9f298944a9e5332beeb68dc9d18bec1e6505f85a is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libaudit.so.0 is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libhighgui.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package mod_python-3.2.8-3.1.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python-abi = 2.4 is needed by package kdebindings-3.5.4-6.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package libgnome-java-2.12.4-3.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: gjdoc is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel-xen = 2.6.18-164.el5 is needed by package ocfs2-2.6.18-164.el5xen-1.4.2-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package kdebindings-3.5.4-6.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_proc_ga) = 09ffd68512cfa3a98f0efe8b6fbd35c1d8a83460 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package rhpxl-0.41.1-9.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libicuuc.so.36 is needed by package boost-1.33.1-10.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/libodbc.so.1 is needed by package oracle-validated-1.1.0-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python-abi = 2.4 is needed by package mod_python-3.2.8-3.1.x86_64 (installed)
Error: udisks conflicts with kernel-debug
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_mm_ga) = 9081986688368d2f3cfbb9916f343c0386d0d013 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgpm.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package xine-0.99.6-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcv.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: system-config-network-tui = 1.3.99.18-1.0.3.el5 is needed by package system-config-network-1.3.99.18-1.0.3.el5.noarch (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcman.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package gnbd-1.1.7-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package cairo-java-1.0.5-3.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libtermcap is needed by package compat-slang-1.4.9-27.2.2.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libtcl8.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package hfsutils-3.2.6-7.2.2.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package PyQt-3.16-4.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libwnck-1.so.18 is needed by package gnome-panel-2.16.1-7.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package subversion-1.6.11-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7()(64bit) is needed by package libcddb-1.3.1-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libaudit.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-python-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-python-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgmpxx.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package gcc44-4.4.4-13.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package dogtail-0.6.1-3.el5.noarch (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package glib-java-0.2.6-3.fc6.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libstdc++ = 4.1.2 is needed by package gcc44-c++-4.4.4-13.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7(CDIO_7)(64bit) is needed by package vcdimager-0.7.23-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libneon.so.25()(64bit) is needed by package subversion-1.6.11-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package python-curl-7.15.5-1.3.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_ga) = ed7e30bebf00d366f53937577cbc138c61ea7899 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_md_ga) = 3b85311005994cb0772cf5efc7e6190e70471736 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-curl-7.15.5-1.3.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python-abi = 2.4 is needed by package libbtctl-0.6.0-9.2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-python-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-beaker-1.5.3-1.el5.rf.noarch (rpmforge)
Error: Missing Dependency: jmxri is needed by package jakarta-commons-modeler-1.1-8jpp.3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libMagick.so.10()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libeel-2.so.2 is needed by package eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libiw.so.28()(64bit) is needed by package rhpl-0.194.1-1.0.2.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: librpmio-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package apt-0.5.15lorg3.94a-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_module_ga) = 9f298944a9e5332beeb68dc9d18bec1e6505f85a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-mako-0.3.5-1.el5.rf.noarch (rpmforge)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-redhat-linux/4.1.1/libstdc++.a is needed by package oracle-validated-1.1.0-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7()(64bit) is needed by package vcdimager-0.7.23-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libparted-1.8.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package gparted-0.4.8-4.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package xmlrpc-c-client-1.16.24-1206.1840.el5.x86_64 (ol5_u6_base)
Error: Missing Dependency: mkinitrd >= 4.2.21-1 is needed by package kernel-2.6.18-164.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package libglade-java-2.12.5-3.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: librpmdb-4.4.so()(64bit) is needed by package systemtap-1.3-4.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: compat-glibc-headers = 1:2.3.4-2.26 is needed by package 1:compat-glibc-2.3.4-2.26.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package xine-0.99.6-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcvsservice.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package 6:kdewebdev-3.5.4-2.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libiso9660.so.5()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_proc_ga) = 09ffd68512cfa3a98f0efe8b6fbd35c1d8a83460 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnome-desktop-2.so.2 is needed by package 1:gnome-utils-2.16.0-5.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python-abi = 2.4 is needed by package alchemist-1.0.36-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package up2date-5.10.1-41.8.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: eel2 = 2.16.1 is needed by package eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python-optik is needed by package up2date-5.10.1-41.8.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package pyspi-0.6.1-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package cairo-java-1.0.5-3.fc6.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: mkinitrd >= 4.2.21-1 is needed by package kernel-debug-2.6.18-164.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel-xen = 2.6.18-164.el5 is needed by package oracleasm-2.6.18-164.el5xen-2.0.5-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13(GNUTLS_1_3)(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libml.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib64/gcj-4.1.1/libjvm.so is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-src-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgpm.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package kudzu-1.2.57.1.26-1.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13(GNUTLS_1_3) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_kernel_ga) = d0f3fa1249f5007887b47bb05a9514b73800234f is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-numeric-23.7-2.2.2.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgpm.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package aalib-1.4.0-5.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: udisks conflicts with kernel
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-markupsafe-0.11-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (rpmforge)
Error: Missing Dependency: libparted-1.8.so.0 is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package glib-java-0.2.6-3.fc6.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_security_ga) = 9b8da8eaefbeb2343208079a18d4241d03fbb52a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_md_u4) = 31f238badb79b1d65cb25c24b13ba579548c625a is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package rhel-instnum-1.0.9-1.el5.noarch (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcppunit-1.12.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package dirac-1.0.2-1.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libedataserver-1.2.so.7 is needed by package gnome-panel-2.16.1-7.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_arch_x86_64_kernel_ga) = 933336f8fd8c90e0eee641788ca0d19ea5064a25 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libFLAC.so.7()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: NetworkManager-glib = 1:0.7.0-10.el5_5.2 is needed by package 1:NetworkManager-0.7.0-10.el5_5.2.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libFLAC.so.7()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_char_ga) = 5b6bce9360e239c9de4ccba1a22eb4c989a743e3 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package python-pexpect-2.3-1.el5.rf.noarch (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_dlm_u3) = 89dab1cc6ef0175a92ad0a6ddde8233480ff3d2a is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package OpenIPMI-gui-2.0.16-11.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_net_ga) = 2c1170c05a0cd817b65709ec4b74fa9bc85d0fff is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libneon.so.25()(64bit) is needed by package cadaver-0.22.3-4.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: python(abi) = 2.4 is needed by package rhpl-0.194.1-1.0.2.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/gcj-4.1.1/libjvm.so is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcman.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package lvm2-cluster-2.02.74-3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: OpenIPMI-python = 2.0.16-11.el5 is needed by package OpenIPMI-gui-2.0.16-11.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh()(64bit) is needed by package libgtk-java-2.8.7-3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_ga) = ed7e30bebf00d366f53937577cbc138c61ea7899 is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libeel-2.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package eel2-devel-2.16.1-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libaudit.so.0()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_vmlinux_ga) = ddeb026758d45cbb588d890458f8b02b2f2920f6 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-3.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_base_ga) = e1ac81190d152b5fec13e84c05d3afd14cde7c1e is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libbluetooth.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package libbtctl-0.6.0-9.2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgomp = 4.4.4-13.el5 is needed by package gcc44-4.4.4-13.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_lib_ga) = c0ab282427032456594b5e07c9c1b3e171a2138f is needed by package kmod-gfs-xen-0.1.34-2.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcdio.so.7(CDIO_7)(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_drivers_md_ga) = 3b85311005994cb0772cf5efc7e6190e70471736 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgcj.so.7rh is needed by package libglade-java-2.12.5-3.fc6.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: mkinitrd >= 4.2.1.3-1 is needed by package lvm2-cluster-2.02.74-3.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcurl.so.3()(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib64/gcj-4.1.1/libjvm.so is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-devel-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libcvaux.so.1()(64bit) is needed by package vlc-0.9.9a-7.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/bin/rebuild-security-providers is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/libaio.so.1 is needed by package oracle-validated-1.1.0-7.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libstdc++ = 4.1.2 is needed by package libstdc++44-devel-4.4.4-13.el5.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-redhat-linux/4.1.1/libgcj.spec is needed by package java-1.4.2-gcj-compat-src-1.4.2.0-40jpp.115.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.13(GNUTLS_1_3)(64bit) is needed by package libvirt-0.8.2-15.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_fs_sysfs_ga) = fa27acb839e1128a8e47e3b31a30dabf7cc5f063 is needed by package kmod-gnbd-xen-0.1.5-2.0.1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libbluetooth.so.2()(64bit) is needed by package bluez-hcidump-1.32-1.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libnm_glib.so.0 is needed by package 1:NetworkManager-0.7.0-10.el5_5.2.i386 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: kernel(rhel5_mm_ga) = 9081986688368d2f3cfbb9916f343c0386d0d013 is needed by package kmod-cmirror-xen-0.1.22-1.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: xen-hypervisor-abi = 3.1 is needed by package xen-3.0.3-120.el5.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libWand.so.10()(64bit) is needed by package xine-lib-1.1.19-2.el5.rf.x86_64 (installed)
Error: Missing Dependency: libraw1394.so.8 is needed by package 6:kdebase-3.5.4-22.0.1.el5.i386 (installed)
 You could try using --skip-broken to work around the problem
 You could try running: package-cleanup --problems
                        package-cleanup --dupes
                        rpm -Va --nofiles --nodigest
The program package-cleanup is found in the yum-utils package.
[[email protected] yum.repos.d]#
```
how to complete this upgardation from oel 5_6 to oel 6??
do i need extra repos to add for my yum??

kind regards


----------



## csayantan (Sep 3, 2009)

bump my post


----------

